# Help with identifying a router jig



## kiwikeith (Jan 29, 2012)

I wonder if any of you can help me too identify a 12" Router jig - colour; Blue
bought several years ago from an Carb I tool outlet. Appreciate your assistance. 
Cheers


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

A picture might be needed.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

If it looks like the attached photo it is a dovetail jig.

Outside of that I would be unable to help you without a photo or a better description of it as there are literally hundreds of router jigs out there.

Regards

Harold


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Keith


----------



## kiwikeith (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome James.


----------



## kiwikeith (Jan 29, 2012)

Pal, you are on the money, thats the one. I wrote to Carb I tools and the reply I recieved indicated that it is a discontinued model. You did well, considering my description was incorrect!.Its described as a Dovetail Jig 12" - would this be suited to my Black and Decker KW900EKA, and how hard /easy would it be to use?


----------



## kiwikeith (Jan 29, 2012)

G'Day Gav,
Harold (Pal) has a picture, he's on the ball, he is!.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hard for some and easy for some but the manual will help using it.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34102.pdf

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/h0983_m.pdf
===


----------



## kiwikeith (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the information BJ, very much appreciated.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

kiwikeith said:


> Pal, you are on the money, thats the one. I wrote to Carb I tools and the reply I recieved indicated that it is a discontinued model. You did well, considering my description was incorrect!.Its described as a Dovetail Jig 12" - would this be suited to my Black and Decker KW900EKA, and how hard /easy would it be to use?


Hi Keith:

There is an article here on the forums that will tell you all you need to know about those dovetail jigs. http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/27571-dovetail-jigs-compared-12-brands-1-a.html

In that article there are links to a selection of manuals each of which has slightly varied instructions on their use. Read them all,, before you tear your hair out, not after. That's what they're there for.


----------



## kiwikeith (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Ron, I really do appreciate all the advice and leads you and the others have given me. 
All I need now is the time to study and absorb all this info!.

Cheers,
KiwiKeith


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Most likey it is the gifkins dovetale jig it used to be blue the new one is different color . Roger sold the co. and a new color. here is the link i bet this is the one Gifkins Dovetail Jig


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Del,

Carb-I-Tool never sold the Gifkins jig as far as I am aware.

In Oz it had to be bought direct from Roger at trade shows or by mail order.

Carb-I-Tool do have replacement cutters as this is where Roger sourced his cutters from.


----------

